# MKIV = 337/tt 225 rear brake upgrade



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

I just picked up the front rotors & carriers off my friends 337 for a brake upgrade install on my vehicle. 
I also got the rear rotors only off the rear 337 setup. Which are vented rotors. My question is: what is needed to make the 337 rear rotors work on my '00 golf? Is a different caliper or carrier needed to install the vented disc? Which of the two parts are needed or can the stock hardware be reused? TIA


----------



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: MKIV = 337/tt 225 rear brake upgrade (nsingh9)*

you will need to get 337/20thAE/R32/TT225 rear calipers and carriers. The caliper itself is thicker to accomodate the thicker vented rotor. Also the carrier sits further out to accomodate the larger diameter rotor. You might to call up ECS and see if they will sell just the calipers/carriers.


----------



## nsingh9 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: MKIV = 337/tt 225 rear brake upgrade (JoeVeeDubber)*

Good stuff.... The rears are more $$ to install than the fronts








Well, i atleast have the rotors for the rear. Gonna end up doing the fronts 1st and the rears later on. Thanx for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: MKIV = 337/tt 225 rear brake upgrade (nsingh9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roger moore's site* »_256mm Rear Brakes
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake Caliper carriers right: 1J0 615 425 E
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake Caliper carriers left: 1J0 615 426 E
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake splash guard shield left: 1J0 615 609
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake splash guard shield right: 1J0 615 610
Audi TT (256mm) Rotors: 8L0 615 601
Audi TT Caliper left: 8N0 615 423 C
Audi TT Caliper Right: 8No 615 424 C
256mm OEM pads: 4B0 698 451
Wheel hub with bearing: 1J0 501 477 A

reference: http://bambergvr6.50megs.com/vw_part_numbers.htm


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: MKIV = 337/tt 225 rear brake upgrade (JoeVeeDubber)*

ECS has a spacer-bolt kti for it.
A lot of washers can suffice and a longer bolt.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: MKIV = 337/tt 225 rear brake upgrade (GT17V)*

can u trust ur braking on a few stacked washers?
esp in jersey?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: MKIV = 337/tt 225 rear brake upgrade (Imola Yellow GTi)*

done it before...while waiting for the ECS aluminum spacer-bolt kit.
ask oldpoopie. It was done on his car.
Though you really just need the calipers, carriers, rotors, and of course the longer bolts/spacers.
If you want to use the OE splash guard.....you need to remove the stub axle.
Otherwise, a pair of shears can be used to trim the lip of the splash shield. Not the prettiest end result....but it works


_Modified by GT17V at 8:41 PM 8-30-2004_


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: MKIV = 337/tt 225 rear brake upgrade (GT17V)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

